# Was bedeutet die Toleranz bei der Geschwindigkeitsmessung?



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2013)

Weil es hier Diskussionsthema ist.
Strafzettel kommt, "nach Abzug der Toleranz (3km/h) sind sie 56 gefahren".

Was bedeutet das genau?
a) Man ist mit 59 gemessen wordenund war zwischen 59 und 62 km/h schnell
b) Man ist mit 59 gemessen worden und war zwischen 56 und 62 km/h schnell
c) Man ist mit 56 gemessen worden und die Toleranz bezieht sich auf den Tacho des Autos

Was stimmt?

Man fährt 63, das Gerät misst 60, Strafzettel über 57
Man fährt 63, das Gerät misst 63, Strafzettel über 60
Man fährt 60, das Gerät misst 63, Strafzettel über 60
Man fährt 66, das Gerät misst 63, Strafzettel über 60

Oder einfacher: Bedeutet "Toleranz", dass man entweder 3km schneller oder langsamer war als gemessen oder bedeutet es grundsätzlich, dass man tatsächlich 3km schneller war?


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2013)

Die Toleranz ist vom Meßverfahren und der gemessenen Geschwindigkeit abhängig.
Bei den von Dir zitierten Geschwindigkeitsbereichen werden bei üblichen Verfahren 3 km/h abgezogen. Beispiel: Meßwert 62 km/h, relevanter Wert (für Anzeige) 59 km/h.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2013)

Also kann ich (ich fahre übrigens gar nicht) 62 gefahren sein, 59 gemessen und 56 angerechnet - und genauso gut könnte ich 56 gefahren sein, 59 gemessen und 56 angerechnet? Oder eben nicht? (Oder auch 56 gefahren, 53 gemessen und 50 angerechnet)

(Es geht nicht um die Höhe der Toleranz, sondern darum, ob sie einen Messfehler des Gerätes meint, der nach oben *und *nach unten funktioniert...). Ich verstehe "Messtoleranz" als mögliche Abweichung nach oben oder unten (z.B.: IQ-Test 110, Abweichung 10 bedeutet: IQ liegt zwischen 100 und 120)


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2013)

Die Toleranz wird immer nur zu Gunsten des Gemessenen angerechnet. Deswegen müssen die Geräte in kurzen Intervallen neu geeicht werden.
Diese fixe Toleranz gibt es auch nur bei standardisierten Meßverfahren.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Mai 2013)

http://www.verkehrsportal.de/verkehrsrecht/toleranz.php


> Die gerätespezifischen Fehlertoleranzen derzeit eingesetzter Geschwindigkeitsmeßgeräte betragen nach PTB im Radar-, Laser- und Lichtschrankenmeßverfahren üblicherweise:
> 
> *- 3 km/h* für Geschwindigkeiten
> 
> ...




http://www.radarfalle.de/recht/richtlinien/bayern.php


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2013)

Naja, fast.
Das ist nach km/h gegliedert. Die genauen Grenzen hab ich aber momentan nicht im Kopf. 
%-Regeln greifen nur bei Nachfahrmessungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die Toleranz wird immer nur zu Gunsten des Gemessenen *angerechnet*.


Ja, *angerechnet* schon. Das ist klar.

Aber sie existiert doch in beide Richtungen!?
Eine Mess-"Toleranz" (also eine Schwankung bei der Messung) von 3 km/h bedeutet + oder - 3 km/h?

Noch einmal zur Frage:

"Sie fuhren (abzüglich Toleranz von 3 km/h) 56 km/h", bedeutet, dass 59 km/h gemessen wurden.
Aber heisst das, man fuhr 56-59 (Messung - 3km/h) oder eben 56-62 (Messung +/- 3km/h)

siehe


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Also kann ich (ich fahre übrigens gar nicht) 62 gefahren sein, 59 gemessen und 56 angerechnet - und genauso gut könnte ich 56 gefahren sein, 59 gemessen und 56 angerechnet? Oder eben nicht? (Oder auch 56 gefahren, 53 gemessen und 50 angerechnet)


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> genauso gut könnte ich 56 gefahren sein, 59 gemessen und 56 angerechnet?


 
So viel ich weiss, ist das nicht zutreffend, weil der Tacho nicht nach unten abweichen soll/darf.
Damit soll ja eben verhindert werden, dass Du schneller fährst als erlaubt, nur weil dein Tacho zu wenig anzeigt.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Mai 2013)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss, ist das nicht zutreffend, weil der Tacho nicht nach unten abweichen soll/darf.


so ist es http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachometer


> Für Kraftfahrzeuge in Europa und vielen anderen Ländern gilt, dass die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit *nicht* *unterhalb* der tatsächlich gefahrenen liegen, aber nach oben um max. 10 % _v_ + 4 km/h abweichen darf.[1]


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> "Sie fuhren (abzüglich Toleranz von 3 km/h) 56 km/h", bedeutet, dass 59 km/h gemessen wurden.
> Aber heisst das, man fuhr 56-59 (Messung - 3km/h) oder eben 56-62 (Messung +/- 3km/h)


 
Rein rechnerisch richtig


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ja, *angerechnet* schon. Das ist klar.
> 
> Aber sie existiert doch in beide Richtungen!?
> Eine Mess-"Toleranz" (also eine Schwankung bei der Messung) von 3 km/h bedeutet + oder - 3 km/h?


 
Ich denke mal, dass im Rahmen des jährlichen Eichprozesses ausgeschlossen wird, dass der Meßwert höher als die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit liegt.


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Nicht der Meßwert liegt höher sondern die tatsächlich gefahrene Geschwindigkeit
Toleranz nach oben wäre Meßwert 59 und tatsächlich 62


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nicht der Meßwert liegt höher sondern die tatsächlich gefahrene Geschwindigkeit
> Toleranz nach oben wäre Meßwert 59 und tatsächlich 62


 
Nein, wenn es in beide Richtungen gehen würde, dann wäre mein geschilderter Fall auch möglich. Der wäre aber zu unterbinden weil man sonst ja den Betroffenen schlechter stellen würde.


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Klar wird der Fall technisch unterbunden
ist halt ne AkaAka-Theoriefrage


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2013)

Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor - und bin so klug als wie zuvor...
Bisher verstehe ich es so, dass die Messung *immer 100%ig zutreffend ist* und dass es eine Toleranz wegen des Tachos gibt. Ich dachte immer, die Messung an sich sei fehlerbehaftet und der mögliche Fehler würde immer zu Gunsten des Autofahrers angerechnet *selbst wenn es möglicherweise schon einen Messfehler zu Gunsten des Autofahrers gab.*

Wäre meine Annahme richtig, könnte man sowohl 56 km/h als auch 62 km/h gefahren sein und beide Male würden einem 56 angerechnet, da:
56 gefahren - 59 gemessen wegen Fehler (3 zuviel gemessen) dann 3 abgezogen wegen Toleranz = 56
62 gefahren - 59 gemessen wegen Fehler (3 zuwenig gemessen) dann 3 abgezogen wegen Toleranz = 56

http://www.verkehrslexikon.de/Module/GSToleranz.php



> Nach jeder Messung eines Geschwindigkeitsverstoßes wird *von dem durch das eingesetzte Messgerät festgestellten Wert* ein sog. Toleranzabzug gemacht. Dies kann bereits geräteintern durch die Software oder nachträglich durch die Kontrollbeamten - oder sogar erst später durch das Gericht - erfolgen.
> 
> Dieser *Abzug dient zu Kompensation etwaiger Messfehler*. Die möglichen Messungenauigkeiten können geräte-intern vorkommen; sie können aber auch auf Fehlern des Bedienungspersonals beruhen.


Das heisst für mich: Messfehler sind in beide Richtungen möglich, man kann einen Strafzettel für dieselbe Geschwindigkeit X kriegen, wenn man mit dieser Geschwindigkeit gefahren ist *und aber auch*, wenn man tatsächlich bis zum doppelten der Toleranz schneller war.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2013)

Die im Fahrzeug angezeigte Geschwindigkeit unterliegt einer Vielzahl von Einflüssen.
Sie darf auf keinen Fall niedriger sein als die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit.
http://www.tippscout.de/auto-wie-genau-ist-ihr-tacho_tipp_775.html
http://www.autobild.de/artikel/tachoabweichung-35383.html



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, die Messung an sich sei fehlerbehaftet und der mögliche Fehler würde immer zu Gunsten des Autofahrers angerechnet selbst wenn es möglicherweise schon einen Messfehler zu Gunsten des Autofahrers gab.


Wie groß ein Messfehler bei der Eichung zulässig ist, hab ich trotz intensivem Suchens bis jetzt nicht finden können. Dieser ( ev. ) Meßfehler wird durch den Abzug der 3km/h bzw 3% ( > 100km/h) zugunsten des Fahrers berücksichtigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2013)

Tachoabweichung ist mir klar, habe dazu auch einiges gelesen, was Einflußgrößen angeht (Reifendruck, ältere Tachos ungenauer als neuere, Tacho darf nie weniger anzeigen als gefahren wird) - nur über die tatsächlichen Messfehler der Geräte habe ich (wie Du auch) nichts Eindeutiges gefunden. Die Diskussion darum, ob 56 = 62 sein könnte, kann bisher also nicht eindeutig aufgelöst werden.


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor - und bin so klug als wie zuvor...
> Bisher verstehe ich es so, dass die Messung *immer 100%ig zutreffend ist* und dass es eine Toleranz wegen des Tachos gibt. Ich dachte immer, die Messung an sich sei fehlerbehaftet und der mögliche Fehler würde immer zu Gunsten des Autofahrers angerechnet *selbst wenn es möglicherweise schon einen Messfehler zu Gunsten des Autofahrers gab.*





So langsam verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht mehr.
Es ist überhaupt nicht wichtig, wie schnell Du gefahren bist. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Messwert *keinesfalls höher* ist als Deine Geschwindigkeit. Und dann wird noch ein pauschalisiertes "Sicherheitspolster" zu Deinen Gunsten abgezogen um zu verhindern, dass man Dich schlechter stellt.
In der Regel ist schon durch den Messaufbau vor Ort dafür gesorgt, dass die gemessene Geschwindigkeit tendenziell eher geringer ist als die, die Du tatsächlich gefahren bist (meist wird ja von der Seite gemessen und da kriegt man automatisch einen anderen Bewegungsvektor als bei einer Frontalmessung).
Worauf Du hinaus willst, verschließt sich mir aber gerade komplett.


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Tachoabweichung ist mir klar, habe dazu auch einiges gelesen, was Einflußgrößen angeht (Reifendruck, ältere Tachos ungenauer als neuere, Tacho darf nie weniger anzeigen als gefahren wird) - nur über die tatsächlichen Messfehler der Geräte habe ich (wie Du auch) nichts Eindeutiges gefunden. Die Diskussion darum, ob 56 = 62 sein könnte, kann bisher also nicht eindeutig aufgelöst werden.


 
Wenn das Gerät "falsch eingestellt" wäre, also die Eichung nicht passen würde, dann wäre das auch möglich. Geschwindigkeitsmessgeräte sind technische Geräte und da gibts immer Fehlermöglichkeiten.
Aus dem Grund werden ja vor (und nach!) jeder Messung umfangreiche Tests durchgeführt und protokolliert. Falls es beispielsweise beim Abschlußtest zu relevanten Fehlern kommt, dürfte die gesamte Messung nicht verwendet werden. Dazu kommen die jährlichen Eichungen, die eben die Abweichungen möglichst minimal halten sollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2013)

Anders kann ich es nicht erklkären...





Heiko schrieb:


> So langsam verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht mehr.
> Worauf Du hinaus willst, verschließt sich mir aber gerade komplett.


Es ist ja kein Problem 

Noch einmal ausführlich: Frau aka-aka bekam (völlig zu Recht) einen Strafzettel wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit. Nach einem Unfall auf der Hinfahrt (fast 4 Std Stau) war auf der Rückfahrt die A8 wegen Baustelle total gesperrt. Somit waren wir statt geplanter 4 Stunden insgesamt bereits über 9 Stunden unterwegs. Auf der Umleitungsstrecke fuhr Frau aka - schon reichlich genervt - zu schnell. Es passt alles: Laut Tacho um die 60 gefahren, laut Navi genau 59, laut Strafzettel 56 nach Toleranzabzug. Strafzettel längst überwiesen.

Aber heute beim Frühstück begann eine Diskussion darüber, was die Aussage "56 km/h" in der Realität bedeutet. Da wurden 3 km/h Toleranzabzug gemacht und das bedeutet eben (siehe google) "Dieser Abzug dient zu Kompensation etwaiger Messfehler".

Nun stellte sich die Frage, ob der Messfehler von 3km/h (der ja zu Gunsten des Fahrers berechnet wird), nicht bereits schon bei der Messung zu Gunsten des Fahrers vorgelegen haben könnte. Das würde bedeuten, dass eine vom Gerät gemessene Geschwindigkeit von 59 km/h zu einem Strafzettel über 56 km/h führen kann, egal, ob man 56, 59 oder eben sogar 62 gefahren ist.

Diese Frage konnte ich weder über Google noch nach der Diskussion hier beantworten. Es geht nicht darum, was der Tacho anzeigt. Es geht mir um die *tatsächlich gefahrene Geschwindigkeit.*

Noch einmal deutlicher:

Das Gerät misst eine Geschwindigkeit V von (angenommen) 59 km/h

Auto fährt mit Geschwindigkeit V, Gerät misst Geschwindigkeit V, nach Toleranzabzug werden V-3km/h angerechnet
Auto fährt mit Geschwindigkeit V+3, Gerät misst Geschwindigkeit V (also 3km/h zu wenig), nach Toleranzabzug wird V-3km/h angerechnet
Auto fährt mit Geschwindigkeit V-3, Gerät misst Geschwindigkeit V (also 3km/h zu viel), nach Toleranzabzug werden V-3km/h angerechnet

Also kann man eben mit einem Schwankungsbereich in Höhe der doppelten Toleranz zum gleichen angerechneten Ergebnis kommen. Oder?
(Heiko schrieb, dass dies ausgeschlossen sei - damit wäre die Frage beantwortet)


jupp11 schrieb:


> Wie groß ein Messfehler bei der Eichung zulässig ist, hab ich trotz intensivem Suchens bis jetzt nicht finden können. Dieser ( ev. ) Meßfehler wird durch den Abzug der 3km/h bzw 3% ( > 100km/h) zugunsten des Fahrers berücksichtigt.


Und das könnte dazu führen, dass eine "Unterteibung" des Ergebnisses durch den zusätzlichen Toleranzabzug zu einer "doppelten Unterteibung" des Ergebnisses führt. So verstehe ich auch die Googleergebnisse.

Es sei denn, es wird eine Toleranz abgezogen, die einfach abgezogen wird, ohne dass es dafür einen technischen Grund gibt. Das kann aber auch nicht stimmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2013)

Die philosophische Frage dahinter: Frau aka meinte, es wäre ungerecht, wenn es so wäre, wie ich sage. Dagegen argumentierte ich, dass *ihre* 56km/h *immer* bedeuten, dass sie zu schnell war, dass also *ihr Strafzettel* immer gerechtfertigt wäre (weil ihre Geschwindigkeit immer zu hoch gewesen wäre, nämlich eben mindestens 56). Wenn ein anderer keinen Strafzettel bekommt (56 gefahren, 53 gemessen, 50 angerechnet), ist das kein Argument, denn auch jemand, der zu schnell fährt, *ohne dass es einen Blitzer gibt*, kriegt keinen Strafzettel. Die Gerechtigkeit *ihres* Strafzettels ergibt sich daraus, dass *sie* zu schnell fuhr und geblitzt wurde. Hätte sie keinen Strafzettel gekriegt, hätte sie Glück gehabt.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die philosophische Frage dahinter: Frau aka meinte, es wäre *ungerecht*,


ach so


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2013)

In der Tat könnte das so sein, wie Du es beschreibst.
Ziel der Vorgaben ist, das Risiko eines falschen Vorwurfs zu minimieren. Theoretisch könnte also eine Messung von 50 km/h bei tatsächlich gefahrenen 60 km/h durchaus gültig sein. Da würden dann aber trotzdem noch 3 km/h abgezogen. Ich finde das nicht verwerflich. Wichtig ist eben, dass man niemandem was vorwirft, was derjenige nicht begangen hat. Deswegen werden Toleranzen immer zu Gunsten des Betroffenen ausgelegt.
Das gibts bei Alkoholmessungen übrigens auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2013)

Meine Argumentation deckt sich mit Deiner, Heiko ("Wichtig ist, dass man niemandem was vorwirft, was derjenige nicht begangen hat") --> selbst wenn das dazu führen könnte, jemandem nichts vorzuwerfen, der es genauso verdient hätte. Gut, damit dürfte das beantwortet sein.


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2013)

Mir sind 1000 lieber, die "Glück gehabt" haben und nicht erwischt werden als ein einziger, der ne Strafe für etwas kriegt, das er nicht begangen hat.


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Juni 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> (...)
> Das gibts bei Alkoholmessungen übrigens auch.


 
Gerade jetzt hat mein Sohn Robin so ein Alkoholmessproblem. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch, ob in diesem Fall ein Widerspruch gegen den Busgeldbescheid (500 Euro) eine Chance hat:
er wurde angehalten und ein Alkoholtest mit Atemkontrollgerät ergab 0,5 Promille. Daher haben sie ihn mit aufs Revier genommen, wo ne halbe Stunde später ein Test mit der gleichen Technik einen Wert von 0,54 Promille ergab. Ein Bluttest wurde nicht gemacht. Ich habe schon öfter gehört, dass diese Alkohol-Messung über den Atem sehr unzuverlässig wäre.
Ich habe ihm jetzt erst mal geraten, sich an die Rechtsberatung des ADAC zu wenden.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2013)

Aus Deinen Angaben gehen keine Kritikpunkte hervor. Die Mindestwartezeit wurde eingehalten, wenn das Gerät noch im Eichzeitraum war und der Bediener eine Einweisung hatte scheint alles zu passen.

Alkohol und Auto fahren passt halt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2013)

Ich glaube übrigens fast nicht, dass das wirklich die gleiche Technik war.


----------



## Plattenputzer (18 Juni 2013)

Ob es nun wirklich die gleiche Technik war, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich war nicht dabei. (Wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn eh vom Fahren abgehalten). Er hat mir nur erzählt, das es zwei mal Atem-Tests waren. Ob mit dem gleichen Gerät, weiß ich nicht.
Grundsätzlich finde ich ja den "Warnschuß" mit einem Monat Fahrverbot, das zusätzlich ausgesprochen wurde, ganz in Ordnung.
Nur mit der Höhe des Bußgeldes habe ich so meine Schwierigkeiten. Das ist für den Herrn Studenten sehr viel schlechter zu verkraften als für nen Vollverdiener.
Ich hatte in meiner Jugend auch mal Schwierigkeiten nach ner Alkoholfahrt mit Blechschaden. Meiner Erinnerung nach gab's da aber keinen Bußgeldbescheid, sondern nen Strafbescheid (an den genauen Wortlaut erinnere ich mich nicht), was zur Folge hatte, dass ich nach erfolgtem Widerspruch gegen die Höhe der Tagessätze (und nur dagegen, weil ich definitiv zuviel getrunken hatte) in einer Verhandlung tatsächlich die Höhe der Geld-Strafe auf ein Fünftel drücken konnte. Mir hat damals der Denkzettel aber trotzdem gereicht und seither ist meine persönliche Grenze Null Alkohol, wenn ich noch fahren muss.
Aber das hilft ja nichts. Vermutlich muß mein Kleiner seinen Denkzettel einfach auch akzeptieren. Ich hoffe bloß, dass er mich nicht demnächst anpumpt, weil sein Kühlschrank leer ist....


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

Das war ein Strafbefehl, d.h. Du warst bereits im Bereich des Strafrechts. Da gehts dann nach einkommen.
Dein Junior ist noch im Bereich des Bußgelds und das ist deliktabhängig oder wie das heißt und m.W. nicht größer verhandelbar

Er kann klar widersprechen und in die mündliche Verhandlung gehen, bis die losgeht bleibt der Lappen wahrscheinlich in Verwahrung das Bußgeld geht auf 250.- runter und für Anwalt und Gericht zahlt er dann auch 250.-
... oder so ähnlich ...



> Ich hoffe bloß, dass er mich nicht demnächst anpumpt, weil sein Kühlschrank leer ist....


 


> Baba, der Kühlschrank is leer, ka einziche Flasch Bier mehr drin ...


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juni 2013)

übrigens, die zweite Messung kann durchaus höher ausfallen, da es eine weile dauert, bis der konsumierte Alkohol ins Blut übergegangen ist und dann im Atem nachgewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juni 2013)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Mein Sohn hat sich jetzt vom ADAC beraten lassen:
Es gibt auch bei Bußgeldbescheiden die Möglichkeit Widerspruch speziell nur gegen die Höhe des Bußgeldes einzulegen bei sonstiger Anerkennung der Vorwürfe.
Das hat er jetzt gemacht. So wie es ausschaut, wird er aber wohl "nur" eine Ratenzahlung angeboten bekommen.
Immerhin erhöht das die Chance, dass er mich nicht, oder zumindest nicht öfter als bisher, anpumpen muss.


----------

